

Amazon vs. Amazee - Amazon trying to bully Swiss StartUp into changing it's name  - mkuhn
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/21/amazon-wants-to-bully-amazee-into-changing-its-name/

======
mkuhn
And the according project on Amazee's platform: <http://www.amazee.com/amazee-
vs-amazon>

